# [Fri 15th Nov] ASTRAL CIRCUS presents AMD ★ Dickster ★ Aphid Moon ★ Monk3ylogic & more!



## mirageman (Sep 30, 2013)

#]


After 3 sell out parties the Astral Circus crew returns with another night full of psychedelic magic and creative energy.

Astral Circus is a realm of self-expression and mutual insight. We endeavour to cultivate an interactive experience that stimulates beyond the senses, and unlocks the innate creativity possessed by each and every one of us.

Let's animate our vision - together!

We are very excited to bring to you the next edition of Astral Circus, 10pm - 8am Friday 15th November at the Brixton Jamm, and we're very happy because we'll be running 2 hours later than last time!

LIMITED £5 (+BF) EARLYBIRD TICKETS ON SALE NOW FROM
http://www.astralcircus.net/

Regular price tickets - £10 + BF

★★★★   MAIN ROOM   ★★★★

★★ AMD (Nano Records)    ★ LIVE ★ 
http://www.nanomusic.net/artist/amd/
https://soundcloud.com/amd-trance

★★ Dickster (Nano Records) ★ LIVE ★ 
http://www.nanomusic.net/artist/dickster/
https://soundcloud.com/dicktrevor/

★★ Aphid Moon  (Aphid Records) ★ LIVE ★ 
https://www.aphidmoon.com
https://soundcloud.com/aphid-moon

★★ Contineum (Mutagen Records)    ★ LIVE ★
https://www.facebook.com/mutagenrecords
https://soundcloud.com/contineum

★★ Nick Sentience (Sentience Productions)
https://www.facebook.com/nicksentience.music
https://soundcloud.com/nicksentience

★★ Nikki S (Inspired Spirit Music)
https://www.facebook.com/NikkiSOfficial
https://soundcloud.com/djnikkis

★★ Renegade DJ (Alchemy Records)
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Renegade-DJ/159966536533
https://soundcloud.com/renegadedj

★★ Unitone (Vertigo Records)
https://www.facebook.com/djuneedtone
https://soundcloud.com/dj-unitone


★★★★   ALTERNATIVE ROOM   ★★★★

★★ Monk3ylogic (Liquid Records)    ★ LIVE ★
https://www.facebook.com/Monk3ylogic
https://soundcloud.com/monk3ylogic

★★ Hamish (Further Progressions Records)
https://soundcloud.com/furthurprog

★★ Ade Laugee (Acidic Records)
http://adelaugee.co.uk/
https://soundcloud.com/ade-laugee

★★ Bahar (Free-Spirit Records)  
https://soundcloud.com/bahar-canca/

★★ Kraken (Synthesis Project)
https://soundcloud.com/dj_kraken

★★ Andy Force (Mutagen Records)
https://www.facebook.com/AndyForce.Mutagen

★★ Mirageman (Astral Circus) 
www.soundcloud.com/mirageman

★★ FlibbertiGibbert (Astral Circus) 


▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀
★★ UV decor & old school analogue projections by Cognitive Dissidents
www.facebook.com/cognitivedissidents

★★ Intelligent LED lighting & stretch lycra installations by Geo-Matrix Designs
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Geo-Matrix-Design/269799729763271

★★ Visuals by Nikki S & special guests Psyentific Visualizations
www.psyviz.co.uk

Info & guest list: info@astralcircus.net

Websites:
www.astralcircus.net
www.accessallareas.org
www.brixtonjamm.org


▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀
OFFICIAL AFTERPARTY from 8.30am til late at the 414 Club, 
414-416 Coldharbour Lane  London SW9 8LF

Line up to be announced soon.

▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀

TRANSPORT

Underground: Brixton (Victoria Line)

Rail: Brixton mainline station

Bus: 2,3,35,37,45,59,109,118,133,159,196,250,
322,333,345,355,415,432,P4,P5

Night bus: N2,N3,N35,37,N133,N159,250,689,690
http://www.tfl.gov.uk/

Join us on www.facebook.com/astralcircus

▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀


----------



## mirageman (Oct 18, 2013)

Earlybird tickets have now sold out. £10 advanced tickets on sale now!


----------



## mirageman (Nov 6, 2013)

Less than 2 weeks to go!!!

£10 advanced saver tickets still available from www.astralcircus.net

Get in!!!


----------



## mirageman (Nov 14, 2013)

Main room set times 

12.00-1.30 Renegade DJ
1.30-2.30 Anton Unitone
2.30-4.00 Nikki S & Nick Sentience
4.00-5.00 Aphid Moon
5.00-6.00 Contineum
6.00-7.00 AMD
7.00-8.00 Dickster


----------

